# 50mm Eureka Grinder Specs Compared - Crono, Filtro, Manuale, Facile, Silenzio & Perfetto



## Zatogato (Feb 27, 2021)

Just wanted to put some findings up that I made while digging into my Eureka grinder purchase. I'll preface by saying that this knowledge is based on secondary research and perhaps a bit academic, so I am very much open to being corrected if anything is wrong! I hope this helps someone who isn't planning to spring for the Specialita but is confused about what to buy as there are so many models with many components and features in common.

As someone quite new to this world but with quite the case of OCD/perfectionism (an asset apparently when it comes to espresso), I was set on getting the very best value for money possible and can't afford to spend too much at the moment as it happens. The Eureka grinders seem to be very well regarded in terms of value for money as well as their friendly kitchen footprint, but having said that, the pricing and product range is nothing short of baffling.

What I don't like is the seeming lack of transparency about this product range and it seems to be all too familiar. I worked for a company once upon a time that made a domestic appliance under several brands and models ranging from £750 to £1,800. Only hyper vigilant customers would hit the lower end of that bracket through the realisation that this was a cost saving and marketing exercise by that company to target different markets without needing to retool. Actually the £750 and £1,800 product were nearly identical internally with superficial upgrades to justify the price difference that were actually irrelevant in terms of real world usage. That example is much more extreme than this one however.

Aside from some certain applications and requirements, I think the Crono hits the best value for money in the 50mm lineup. In theory all of these grinders should be capable of producing an identical quality of espresso grind, only that some have easier to use interfaces than others. This is not really an issue if you don't change beans a lot or hope to change from espresso to brew methods easily. Having a dedicated espresso and dedicated filter grinder is preferred for this anyway with stepless grinders (unless you can afford a Niche!)

Prices are current based on a quick check on 21/03/21 and not including delivery:

*Crono £180 (£190 with fork): *This is what I settled on - for £190 with a fork (incidentally the fork being sold for this is actually a spare for the Manuale but fits). It is heavily pushed as being a brew grinder. Some retailers advertise this as having 'less aggressive burrs' which make it more suitable for brew grinding, others advise customers interested in using it for espresso to buy a Manuale or 'better' just because of the fork! (Including Eureka themselves in YouTube comments where potential customers ask questions). Having spoken to someone who has torn down both a Crono and Silenzio, they confirmed that all the burrs in these 50mm products are identical. Key features:



50mm hardened steel flat burrs


260w motor


Not soundproofed


Advertised as a timer based grinder but can do 'on demand' if you just hold the button down.


Comes with a grinds container and no fork


*Filtro £189:* Essentially the same as the Crono. It is a grinder 'designed for filter methods rather than espresso' but no reason is offered as to why that is from what I've found.



50mm hardened steel flat burrs


260w motor


Not soundproofed


Manual (no timer)


Not sure if you can attach a fork but it appears to have the slots to do so


*Manuale £250:* This is the on demand 50mm option. A Crono with a the fork from this bought as a spare essentially is a Manuale with an added grinds container and option to use the timer (for £60 more than the price of the Crono with the fork!) I think you could also call it a Filtro with a fork!



50mm hardened steel flat burrs


260w motor


Not soundproofed (anyone noticing a pattern here!)


Manual (no timer)


*Facile £279:* This is an upgraded Manuale, (or a downgraded Silenzio depending on your perspective!) the features are:



50mm hardened flat steel burrs.


310w motor (I found this https://coff-hey.com/blogs/no-one-listens-to-sarah/get-to-know-the-crono interesting as it describes that the 310w and 260w models both rotate at 1350rpm. The stronger motor is needed for 55mm models but I wondered if anyone can tell me how it would affect a 50mm model if it still has the same rpm - I guess it would labour less but would it be any faster at grinding?)


Sound dampening built within the housing (I can see how some people would consider this worthwhile, but my grinder will live next to a Vitamix so for me noise is not important and it's still not overly loud).


A metal fork rather than plastic


Manual (no timer)


*Silenzio £309:* This appears to be the same as the Facile, but this time with a timer. At this price point I think it's better to spring for the Specialita and get the larger burrs (which can actually have an effect on your drink though at only 5mm larger, the mind wonders as to how much real world difference that makes - I imagine with an XL it would make a much more pronounced difference).



50mm hardened flat steel burrs.


310w motor


Sound dampening built within the housing (I can see how some people would consider this worthwhile, but my grinder will live next to a Vitamix so for me noise is not important and it's still not overly loud).


A metal fork rather than plastic


Manual or timer options for use.


*Perfetto £380?*: This appears to be less common in the UK. Basically the idea is to make it easier to change between brew methods with a different style stepless knob (it looks larger) and a touch screen interface with more options for 2 doses or continuous use. From my research, still no differentiation with the burrs! Personally at this price I would spring for the Specialita or if I really wanted to solve my brew and espresso problems with this money, I would buy a nice hand grinder with the change left over from my Crono!



50mm hardened steel flat burrs.


310w motor


Sound dampening built in


Metal fork


Touch screen interface and a different stepless knob.


So in summary, so far I have no reason to believe that the burrs in any of these grinders are physically different and so far no reason to believe that the more powerful motor would make any difference either (I may well stand to be corrected on this).

Therefore my theory is that you could spend £309 or £190 to produce exactly the same results in terms of espresso grind (putting aside the difference in terms of noise, fork material and style of controls). At this moment in time - unless you care about the noise level - it seems like the Crono with the fork is the best value option. Perhaps there are other factors that I missed (potentially tighter tolerances for example, or finer controls?), but if so then I think it would be good if they could be made clearer to customers.

As you get towards the higher end of this range, I think you might as well get the 5mm larger burrs in the Specialita and sleep better at night!






This video shows some of the lineup but also includes some of the 55mm grinders that are not discussed in this post!


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Zatogato said:


> So in summary, I have no reason to believe that the burrs in any of these grinders have any difference and so far no reason to believe that the more powerful motor would make any difference (I may well stand to be corrected on this latter point).


 What is the pitch of the worm drive threads for each, or actual burr gap, per revolution of adjustment dial?

I don't doubt the 50mm burrs are common, but being able to adjust for finer resolution in the espresso range is key. Unless you had £1600 to buy the whole range & about the same to conduct some very basic testing, you can't assert that they perform comparably.


----------



## Zatogato (Feb 27, 2021)

Hi @MWJB, of course, this is all through trawling the web rather than having the machines in front of me and testing - which would be the scientific way to figure it out. The control knob seems to be the same on all of them bar the Perfetto - I didn't find anything to suggest a difference in adjustment sensitivity between them. Maybe someone could shed some light on whether that is the case?

I did preface by saying my research is academic and that I am totally open to being wrong about this - I'll edit the OP to make my point a bit clearer that this is a theory rather than assertion.

Having said that, I kept looking for a reason to justify the price differential but couldn't find it. I found some threads where people compared a couple of 50mm models and owned both and didn't notice a difference in terms of performance (anecdotal though).

I'm not sure what the pitch of the worm drive threads is, or the significance of the burr gap (I'm still a newbie) but I think your latter point relates the degree of control/accuracy from the adjustment dial. If there is a difference on those points it would be much better from a customer perspective if that was made explicit in the specs.


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

Zatogato said:


> I'm not sure what the pitch of the worm drive threads is, or the significance of the burr gap (I'm still a newbie) but I think your latter point relates the degree of control/accuracy from the adjustment dial. If there is a difference on those points it would be much better from a customer perspective if that was made explicit in the specs.


 This seems to be implied through something meaningful to consumers. Listing the pitch of a worm drive isn't as clear to people as saying "suitable for grinding in the espresso range" or "not intended for espresso". Have you contacted Eureka to ask them what the differences are?

I'm sure somebody on the forum recently had both and said the adjustment had a different number of potential turns. The burr gap is the distance between the burrs and how much it changes with each revolution, in other words the resolution of adjustment which affects how easy it is to dial in, how much room there is for small adjustment.


----------



## Zatogato (Feb 27, 2021)

Rob1 said:


> This seems to be implied through something meaningful to consumers. Listing the pitch of a worm drive isn't as clear to people as saying "suitable for grinding in the espresso range" or "not intended for espresso". Have you contacted Eureka to ask them what the differences are?
> 
> I'm sure somebody on the forum recently had both and said the adjustment had a different number of potential turns. The burr gap is the distance between the burrs and how much it changes with each revolution, in other words the resolution of adjustment which affects how easy it is to dial in, how much room there is for small adjustment.


 That is a fair point and I agree that it's better to explain stuff to customers in language they understand (like me!) Having said that, I also think it's still important to be clear if a difference like that drives up production costs and therefore the price of the product. Of course they wouldn't want to lead with that kind of info, but it would be good to find it on a more detailed spec or such. Thanks for clarifying what the burr gap is.

I have tried emailing Eureka for clarity but haven't heard back yet. The way they respond on YouTube doesn't really make it clear either and people have asked the same question (see screenshot). They also say that no fork available fits the Crono but that clearly isn't the case. 🤷‍♂️

Whole Latte Love videos get a lot of the same question as well and they tend to focus on the usability in terms of the (solvable) lack of a fork for the Crono. Generally the answers provided about why the Crono would be any less in quality than the more expensive espresso orientated 50mm models are vague and they tend not to suggest anything in terms of inferior output. No mention of a difference in the adjustment that I've found so far.

Certainly if what you're saying is the case regarding the resolution of adjustment, that would be totally valid as an improved feature, but then they could just say 'more sensitive adjustment knob for a better experience dialling in espresso' to make it easy to understand why the price is higher.

Actually if anyone can shed any light on this or has owned both a Silenzio and Crono/Filtro/Manuale that would be really interesting to know regarding the adjustment.

Perhaps I'm just too innately skeptical given my experiences of how products get priced (take iPhones and memory cost for example)! My background is marketing so it comes with the territory!


----------



## Coff Hey (Mar 19, 2021)

Please ask away if you have any specific questions. I do the warranty work for the UK dealer and know every bit of equipment down to the screw sizes...yes really.


----------



## Coff Hey (Mar 19, 2021)

Regards adjustment there's a lot of rubbish about. The brew pro aside it's a threaded bar (same for each) that pushes the rotor motor up via a lever.

Literally the simplest method but substantially more robust and practical than threaded/rotating top blade holders!

i can strip a Mignon and video it to show you all how it works of that is of interest?


----------



## Zatogato (Feb 27, 2021)

Coff Hey said:


> Please ask away if you have any specific questions. I do the warranty work for the UK dealer and know every bit of equipment down to the screw sizes...yes really.


 3 for you!

Does the Silenzio have any difference in the adjustment wheel such as an increased 'resolution' of adjustment referred to as above?

Does the increased motor power provide any benefit for a 50mm burr model in terms of production rate or temperature?

Are there any differences in quality of espresso grind produced by the Silenzio vs the Crono?

Many thanks!


----------



## Coff Hey (Mar 19, 2021)

Zatogato said:


> 3 for you!
> 
> Does the Silenzio have any difference in the adjustment wheel such as an increased 'resolution' of adjustment referred to as above?


 No sir



> Does the increased motor provide any benefit for a 50mm burr model in terms of production rate or temperature?


 Not when used and cleaned correctly. Substantially more torque at the cutting edge does mean the motor is less likely to fail to start, but this isn't a benefit in my eyes merely a interesting note. Motor Temperature is of no concern. The friction of the coffee is the heat source, so bigger blades for commercial is critical. At home don't even think about it.

It's got this motor because of the silent mounting is designed for it and does not fit the 260.



> Are there any differences in quality of espresso grind produced by the Silenzio vs the Crono?
> 
> Many thanks!


 The silenzio has a slightly different motor mount/grinding chamber. It's machined much better and therefore retention is much the same by weight. but it doesn't hold on and collect grounds in a few areas. It's considerably less significant than good cleaning regime but I know you want to know regardless.

Keep em coming!


----------



## Zatogato (Feb 27, 2021)

Coff Hey said:


> Regards adjustment there's a lot of rubbish about. The brew pro aside it's a threaded bar (same for each) that pushes the rotor motor up via a lever.
> 
> Literally the simplest method but substantially more robust and practical than threaded/rotating top blade holders!
> 
> i can strip a Mignon and video it to show you all how it works of that is of interest?


 Yes that would be great!



Coff Hey said:


> No sir
> 
> Not when used and cleaned correctly. Substantially more torque at the cutting edge does mean the motor is less likely to fail to start, but this isn't a benefit in my eyes merely a interesting note. Motor Temperature is of no concern. The friction of the coffee is the heat source, so bigger blades for commercial is critical. At home don't even think about it.
> 
> ...


 So one difference in Crono and Silenzio would be ease of cleaning basically, but retention for actual use is the same? Is the Crono the same as the Manuale on this count?

So far, the customer journey reminds me a lot of trying to get an Oral B iO toothbrush (their top line). Their iO9 model has a couple of extra modes, 3d tracking for the app and a colour screen (upgrades that don't scale with the pricing). The iO7 is the lowest number in the range and doesn't have said colour screen, but has exactly the same motor, brush head and cleaning power. The practical benefit to the user is identical (unless you really want slightly better app feedback but almost nobody bothers to open the app every time they brush their teeth). I had to go through a lot of digging to work out that the lowest model in the top line was just as good as the flagship at doing the job it is supposed to (actually cleaning your teeth) by trawling through enthusiast sites. (Yes you read that right, there are enthusiast sites for toothbrushes!) I paid £115 for a brand new iO7 but a customer trying to buy the best would be looking at the £250 iO9.

My OP might have been based on a few assumptions based on how marketing strategies tend to work, but it doesn't seem to be too far off the mark!


----------



## Bigbrownbear (Oct 7, 2020)

Good stuff Zatogato. Good stuff from Cof Hey. More of this in this consumer mad world needed. Now relax over a great coffee!!


----------



## DarkShadow (Jan 14, 2021)

Zatogato said:


> So in summary, so far I have no reason to believe that the burrs in any of these grinders are physically different and so far no reason to believe that the more powerful motor would make any difference either (I may well stand to be corrected on this).


 Excellent post @Zatogato and this is the same conclusion I arrived at before getting my Crono. Stick-worthy. I'm also glad to see @Coff Hey here, I dealt with Alec who was fantastic and we would love to see a video please!


----------



## Zatogato (Feb 27, 2021)

DarkShadow said:


> Excellent post @Zatogato and this is the same conclusion I arrived at before getting my Crono. Stick-worthy. I'm also glad to see @Coff Hey here, I dealt with Alec who was fantastic and we would love to see a video please!


 Thanks, my Crono arrived since making this post and I'm really happy with the performance so far. It chokes my GC with still quite a range to go to the very finest setting and the consistency is very good, noise level is low despite the lack of silencing (though that's a subjective thing I guess).

I'm still seasoning the burrs and playing with the grind settings but it will definitely do the job. I will try out a Silenzio and Specialita in my local store with the same beans I have now as I spoke to them and they stock both models - but my hypothesis remains that the Silenzio will perform identically at the core task of grinding coffee and I'm somehow skeptical that even a 5mm burr increase will really yield a huge performance increase with the Specialita (but seems more likely to make a difference than the Silenzio).

I will update the thread with my findings (whether my assertions/hypothesis turns out to be right or wrong.)

I guess next on the upgrade path would be an Mignon XL or Niche, but this will be my grinder for the foreseeable future!


----------



## DarkShadow (Jan 14, 2021)

Zatogato said:


> Thanks, my Crono arrived since making this post and I'm really happy with the performance so far. It chokes my GC with still quite a range to go to the very finest setting and the consistency is very good, noise level is low despite the lack of silencing (though that's a subjective thing I guess).
> 
> I'm still seasoning the burrs and playing with the grind settings but it will definitely do the job. I will try out a Silenzio and Specialita in my local store with the same beans I have now as I spoke to them and they stock both models - but my hypothesis remains that the Silenzio will perform identically at the core task of grinding coffee and I'm somehow skeptical that even a 5mm burr increase will really yield a huge performance increase with the Specialita (but seems more likely to make a difference than the Silenzio).
> 
> ...


 Look forward to your findings!

Having had about 40 cups since the delivery of mine, it's fair to say I will stick with this for as long as it lasts. I think anything after this point is purely marginal gains.


----------



## Coff Hey (Mar 19, 2021)

Sorry everyone. I'll pull apart a silenzio and a crono in a minute bear with me


----------



## Coff Hey (Mar 19, 2021)

I make no apologies for how unpolished this is. I don't posses the space, equipment, skills or time to do a nice video sorry! But skip to the end if you just want to see how adjustment works!

As I write this it's still being uploaded to youtube should be done in a few minutes. Will do a Crono now quickly.


----------



## Coff Hey (Mar 19, 2021)

Crono


----------



## gmatzou21 (Mar 25, 2021)

Hi Coff Hey, I am about to get a new Grinder for my Cherub and I am thinking to get the manuale but what was the conclusion at the end ? Are these two (Crono and manuale) exactly the same grinders and you pay £50 just for the fork?


----------



## Zatogato (Feb 27, 2021)

gmatzou21 said:


> Hi Coff Hey, I am about to get a new Grinder for my Cherub and I am thinking to get the manuale but what was the conclusion at the end ? Are these two (Crono and manuale) exactly the same grinders and you pay £50 just for the fork?


 @Coff Hey is the pro but in case it helps you - from what I understand, yes.

Although the Crono is often *marketed* as a timed only, brew orientated grinder, neither thing is really true from a pragmatic perspective. The Crono *will do manual dosing* and it does a great job of grinding for espresso (no physical reason why the Manuale could possibly perform any better a job of finer grinds as it has the same burrs, adjustment tech and even the same housing).

Eureka themselves also push the Manuale over the Crono for espresso but it appears to be purely an attempt to secure different markets at different price points. Some retailers just tout that no fork will fit the Crono (including Eureka themselves) but that isn't true either and actually the fork that you can buy separately (that fits) the Crono is a spare part for the Manuale!

As long as you exceed whatever time the timer is set to when you hold down the button on the front of the Crono (with your finger or your PF), it will keep grinding until you release the button so you can definitely use it manually if you prefer. Just set the timer to the minimum and hold the button to start, release to stop. I use the timer as it's more convenient and adjust the dose by flicking the power off on a second run if it undershoots (I hope that makes sense.) The timer is as accurate as touch screen versions as it is the same technology, just with a different interface. It's for you to decide if it would be worth paying extra for a touch screen as it probably is more user friendly but there have also been problems with them (personally I prefer a manual knob as I don't really change it once it's set how I prefer anyway).

In summary, grinding performance to my knowledge is identical between these two units and so basically if you take a Manuale and lose the option for a timer - you have the Crono. I would get the Crono and buy the fork and then you have yourself an upgraded Manuale for significantly less money that gives you the option to do timed doses if you wish!


----------



## DarkShadow (Jan 14, 2021)

Zatogato said:


> @Coff Hey is the pro but in case it helps you - from what I understand, yes.
> 
> Although the Crono is often *marketed* as a timed only, brew orientated grinder, neither thing is really true from a pragmatic perspective. The Crono *will do manual dosing* and it does a great job of grinding for espresso (no physical reason why the Manuale could possibly perform any better a job of finer grinds as it has the same burrs, adjustment tech and even the same housing).
> 
> ...


 Fully agreed. The touchscreen ones do look nicer but I would rather stick to manual controls... it's grinder after all! And there's little to go wrong, whereas I'v seen the touchscreen variants are quite problematic.

For bottomless portafilter, you're probably going to want to do without the fork. Mine's become quite a nuisance and I shall remove it soon.

IMO this is the best value for money grinder <£500.

Thanks for videos @Coff Hey proved our hypothesis.


----------



## Coff Hey (Mar 19, 2021)

Sorry all, I did a specialita too that i totally forgot to upload. Again totally rubbish video but for anyone who wants to see


----------



## 27852 (Nov 8, 2020)

> 4 hours ago, Coff Hey said:
> 
> Sorry all, I did a specialita too that i totally forgot to upload. Again totally rubbish video but for anyone who wants to see


 Thanks, it's great to see an authorised person taking it to bits. What would make these even better would be some narration to explain the parts/difference in spec (easy for me to ask you to do more work).

The real challenge is where to draw the line as a semi-competent person with a screwdriver. My cleaning routine goes down to removing the lid and top burr carrier but it's a little unsatisfying not being able to clear out the entire grind chamber (what I want to be able to do is brush out between the sweeper arms like you show in the video).

I saw another cleaning video where the maker advocated removing the bottom burr to clean the grind chamber as they experienced sufficient build up to stop grind adjustment.

Ive got a camera cleaning puffer so that should help but I still feel like I am leaving behind some grinds in the chamber. Is this necessary or am I being too picky?


----------



## Coff Hey (Mar 19, 2021)

Kjk said:


> Thanks, it's great to see an authorised person taking it to bits. What would make these even better would be some narration to explain the parts/difference in spec (easy for me to ask you to do more work).
> 
> The real challenge is where to draw the line as a semi-competent person with a screwdriver. My cleaning routine goes down to removing the lid and top burr carrier but it's a little unsatisfying not being able to clear out the entire grind chamber (what I want to be able to do is brush out between the sweeper arms like you show in the video).
> 
> ...


 Be right back 😁


----------



## Coff Hey (Mar 19, 2021)

Coff Hey said:


> Be right back 😁


 Urgh, i hate the sound of my own voice. Let me find a voice over actor ahah


----------



## 27852 (Nov 8, 2020)

Coff Hey said:


> Urgh, i hate the sound of my own voice. Let me find a voice over actor ahah


 The value is in the knowledge!


----------



## Coff Hey (Mar 19, 2021)

I got distracted today sorry!


----------



## Coff Hey (Mar 19, 2021)




----------



## Coff Hey (Mar 19, 2021)

My procrastination skills are on point guys!!!


----------



## 27852 (Nov 8, 2020)

> 2 hours ago, Coff Hey said:


 Cool to see what is going on inside. This stirs something deep inside my soul which is screaming "noooooo the floor!"

This inspired me to give Count Grindley a proper clean. Ready for the next bag!


----------



## newdent (Feb 20, 2021)

> On 04/04/2021 at 04:53, Coff Hey said:
> 
> I got distracted today sorry!


 That's interesting to watch! How critical is that zig zag mesh the coffee pushes through? My (now departed) mazzer SJ just shot the coffee straight out the side of the burrs without obstruction. I have read people complain about clumping with the Mignon and wonder if this helps or hinders...

@Coff Hey Do you know if the 55mm burrs of the pro will fit a crono and if there is any benefit if so? I saw a youtube vid of a guy sifting grinds from a 50 and 55mm and claimed there was significantly more fines from the 50mm. Appreciate any info!


----------



## Coff Hey (Mar 19, 2021)

newdent said:


> That's interesting to watch! How critical is that zig zag mesh the coffee pushes through? My (now departed) mazzer SJ just shot the coffee straight out the side of the burrs without obstruction. I have read people complain about clumping with the Mignon and wonder if this helps or hinders...
> 
> @Coff Hey Do you know if the 55mm burrs of the pro will fit a crono and if there is any benefit if so? I saw a youtube vid of a guy sifting grinds from a 50 and 55mm and claimed there was significantly more fines from the 50mm. Appreciate any info!


 This is the antistatic system, same as the grid you did not have in your Mazzer. With regards clumps they absolutely cause it. Main three reasons for these devices;

1) to remove the static charge in the coffee grounds. A charge which otherwise can cause grounds to repel one another and/or the grinder and cause a total mess! The tamp ensures grounds uniformity so it's a distraction to worry about it in my opinion!

2) Ensure a consistent weight dose to dose

3) Creates a one way valve to keep new air (which has moisture and thus causes oxidisation) in the burr chamber to a minimum

Not possible to retro anything into the Crono no. The aluminum body casting forms the motor holder/grinding chamber so stuck with it as is! Difference 50 to 55mm is not significant, but yes there is one. I wouldn't worry unless you're chasing those last few %%


----------



## newdent (Feb 20, 2021)

Coff Hey said:


> This is the antistatic system, same as the grid you did not have in your Mazzer. With regards clumps they absolutely cause it. Main three reasons for these devices;
> 
> 1) to remove the static charge in the coffee grounds. A charge which otherwise can cause grounds to repel one another and/or the grinder and cause a total mess! The tamp ensures grounds uniformity so it's a distraction to worry about it in my opinion!
> 
> ...


 Thanks for the explanation, really appreciate that.

Very tempted to remove this anti static system (whilst accepting it may invalidate the warranty) just to see what the difference is. I'm single dosing and the coffee plug it creates isn't helping with retention. Regarding clumping, can't say there's any significant issues there...

Cool, will just live with the 50mm. Luckily I'm new enough to all this coffee malarkey that I haven't even noticed a negative going down from the 64mm mazzer to this one and very much enjoying the grinder fitting next to my coffee machine. I like having the chute vs a doser on the mazzer and I have the crono. Didn't come with a fork but don't think I'll fork out for one (sorry). Appreciate Eureka keeping the costs down on the crono to get a good grinder at a good price!


----------



## Coff Hey (Mar 19, 2021)

newdent said:


> Thanks for the explanation, really appreciate that.
> 
> Very tempted to remove this anti static system (whilst accepting it may invalidate the warranty) just to see what the difference is. I'm single dosing and the coffee plug it creates isn't helping with retention. Regarding clumping, can't say there's any significant issues there...
> 
> Cool, will just live with the 50mm. Luckily I'm new enough to all this coffee malarkey that I haven't even noticed a negative going down from the 64mm mazzer to this one and very much enjoying the grinder fitting next to my coffee machine. I like having the chute vs a doser on the mazzer and I have the crono. Didn't come with a fork but don't think I'll fork out for one (sorry). Appreciate Eureka keeping the costs down on the crono to get a good grinder at a good price!


 Anytime bud. If the crono is one of mine then warranty stands whatever you do (within reason) do crack on mate!!

To be clear what I'm saying/showing next is not for the purposes of putting you off. please do try, experiment, play that's the whole point of my advice and question answering.. to encourage not discourage. . ! So anyway interestingly retention was worse by removing the static strip. Watch what happened when I pulled one off a crono just now below. Static varies (massively) case by case so your results will vary so have a go and report back.


----------



## Coff Hey (Mar 19, 2021)

Whoops this might help lol


----------



## newdent (Feb 20, 2021)

> 3 hours ago, Coff Hey said:
> 
> Whoops this might help lol


 Interesting, so you haven't experienced static on the chute with the device fitted?

I'm waiting on a collapsible camera lens hood to see if tapping on that (with a home made mini hopper - a short length of 40mm pipe) will clear the retention. Currently just tapping my palm over the burrs with the hopper removed and whilst it does clear most of what's stuck, I'm slightly fearful of damaging the grinder long term. Will have to get an air blower of some sort of not!

If none of this works, I may experiment with removing the anti static. I'll not getting issues with clumping but the shot is taking ages to get going then it runs fairly fast. No channelling but unusual behaviour compared to the SJ grinds. It is new coffee though and coffee that potentially hasn't rested for long enough, so will wait and see!


----------



## HDAV (Dec 28, 2012)

@Zagato great thread @Coff Hey awesome videos 😉

slightly different question, what's the difference (or nearest equivalent) of the chrono to the previous mk2 as far aI can see it's a metal fork and a bit of chrome, the mk2 in 2013 was £309 ish.... at the same a classic was £180ish, now a classic is £400 and a chrono is £180 what gives? Also how do I know when I need new burrs? Which burrs should I fit if I need new ones?


----------



## shaun**** (Oct 24, 2015)

I received a Crono on tuesday purchased from @Coff Hey (partly influenced by their info in this post). Ordered on Saturday and dispatched on Monday, so good service and the cheapest price I could find, so thanks for that.

I'm very happy with it so far. I'm grinding manually into a cup on scales, which works well. It's comparatively quiet, the grind seems pretty uniform, and it is a pretty solid and responsive piece of kit. I found it easy to set up and get beans dialled in. Early days, but very happy with it so far.


----------



## bonSp (May 13, 2021)

Curious, is there really a different designed burr grinding profile in the filtro/brew pro compared to the others?

Are there any aftermarket manufactures that offer burrs for the eureka mignon series?


----------



## Zatogato (Feb 27, 2021)

Hey everyone, suffice to say the opportunity on Cronos is over for now. Next cheapest with same grinding performance would be the Manuale but now the Cronos from this month onwards actually do have brew specific burrs. https://coff-hey.com/products/new-eureka-mignon-crono-coffee-grinder-matt-black?_pos=3&_sid=b8e0cd360&_ss=r



bonSp said:


> Curious, is there really a different designed burr grinding profile in the filtro/brew pro compared to the others?
> 
> Are there any aftermarket manufactures that offer burrs for the eureka mignon series?


 To my knowledge the brew pro does have different burrs that are brew specific.

I don't know of aftermarket burrs that fit and am waiting to find out if you could buy a Crono and a set of espresso burrs as Manuale spares to fit to it. I'm assuming that you could go this route or buy a Manuale/Facile as the next best value option.


----------



## bonSp (May 13, 2021)

Zatogato said:


> Hey everyone, suffice to say the opportunity on Cronos is over for now. Next cheapest with same grinding performance would be the Manuale but now the Cronos from this month onwards actually do have brew specific burrs. https://coff-hey.com/products/new-eureka-mignon-crono-coffee-grinder-matt-black?_pos=3&_sid=b8e0cd360&_ss=r
> 
> To my knowledge the brew pro does have different burrs that are brew specific.
> 
> I don't know of aftermarket burrs that fit and am waiting to find out if you could buy a Crono and a set of espresso burrs as Manuale spares to fit to it. I'm assuming that you could go this route or buy a Manuale/Facile as the next best value option.


 Thank you for the reply. Watching some videos and looking a pictures I thought it was just marketing.


----------



## bonSp (May 13, 2021)

CoffHey, do you have any torque values for how tight you make everything, burr/plate screws, motor screws etc? I'm not a fan of the "hand tighten" technique since we all have variables in strength.


----------



## Coff Hey (Mar 19, 2021)

bonSp said:


> CoffHey, do you have any torque values for how tight you make everything, burr/plate screws, motor screws etc? I'm not a fan of the "hand tighten" technique since we all have variables


 Not published officially. But M3 screws are 1.5nm and the M4 screws are 3nm!


----------



## Coff Hey (Mar 19, 2021)

Zatogato said:


> Hey everyone, suffice to say the opportunity on Cronos is over for now. Next cheapest with same grinding performance would be the Manuale but now the Cronos from this month onwards actually do have brew specific burrs. https://coff-hey.com/products/new-eureka-mignon-crono-coffee-grinder-matt-black?_pos=3&_sid=b8e0cd360&_ss=r
> 
> To my knowledge the brew pro does have different burrs that are brew specific.
> 
> I don't know of aftermarket burrs that fit and am waiting to find out if you could buy a Crono and a set of espresso burrs as Manuale spares to fit to it. I'm assuming that you could go this route or buy a Manuale/Facile as the next best value option.


 Hi guys, I wouldn't worry in the slightest. I imagine the 2020 stock will be around for a long, in fact very long, time to come.

https://coff-hey.com/products/clearance-sale-eureka-mignon-crono-coffee-grinder-matt-black-2020-model


----------



## Coff Hey (Mar 19, 2021)

bonSp said:


> Curious, is there really a different designed burr grinding profile in the filtro/brew pro compared to the others?
> 
> Are there any aftermarket manufactures that offer burrs for the eureka mignon series?


 I do a set of espresso focused 50mm burrs. The only possible & tangible improvement there is over standard, which mine have, is no provision at all for brew.

https://coff-hey.com/products/coff-hey-excluse-eureka-mignon-50mm-espresso-grinder-blades-burrs


----------



## Zatogato (Feb 27, 2021)

Coff Hey said:


> Hi guys, I wouldn't worry in the slightest. I imagine the 2020 stock will be around for a long, in fact very long, time to come.
> 
> https://coff-hey.com/products/clearance-sale-eureka-mignon-crono-coffee-grinder-matt-black-2020-model


 That's a relief! I just saw the new model and thought since the Crono's wild popularity that it was game over.



Coff Hey said:


> I do a set of espresso focused 50mm burrs. The only possible & tangible improvement there is over standard, which mine have, is no provision at all for brew.
> 
> https://coff-hey.com/products/coff-hey-excluse-eureka-mignon-50mm-espresso-grinder-blades-burrs


 So these ones are upgrades over the stock 2020 model? (As well as a cure for the 2021 model for espresso).


----------



## bonSp (May 13, 2021)

Coff Hey said:


> Not published officially. But M3 screws are 1.5nm and the M4 screws are 3nm!


 Wow, so 13inch pounds and 26 inch pounds, converted!

Now I wonder how tight those screws in your last video where?


----------



## Coff Hey (Mar 19, 2021)

Zatogato said:


> That's a relief! I just saw the new model and thought since the Crono's wild popularity that it was game over.
> 
> So these ones are upgrades over the stock 2020 model? (As well as a cure for the 2021 model for espresso).


 When have I let you lot down 🙂 Yes they are!


----------



## Coff Hey (Mar 19, 2021)

bonSp said:


> Wow, so 13inch pounds and 26 inch pounds, converted!
> 
> Now I wonder how tight those screws in your last video where?


 An educated guess would be they where done FT. Means something like flipping tight from memory 😉


----------



## HDAV (Dec 28, 2012)

So what is the actual difference in the burrs for brew and espresso? The angle? The depth? The number of teeth?

which other manufacturers sell brew method specific burrs?


----------



## Coff Hey (Mar 19, 2021)

HDAV said:


> So what is the actual difference in the burrs for brew and espresso? The angle? The depth? The number of teeth?
> 
> which other manufacturers sell brew method specific burrs?





HDAV said:


> So what is the actual difference in the burrs for brew and espresso? The angle? The depth? The number of teeth?
> 
> which other manufacturers sell brew method specific burrs?


 Yes to all of the above. The entire geometry is different in every measurable way except they're still 50mm circles! See attached


----------



## HDAV (Dec 28, 2012)

So you can buy the espresso burrs and fit them and have a chrono espresso still? For less than the cost of the "espresso" grinder?


----------



## HDAV (Dec 28, 2012)

Is there a new mignon for espresso now the intenseo or soemthing?


----------



## 27852 (Nov 8, 2020)

HDAV said:


> So you can buy the espresso burrs and fit them and have a chrono espresso still? For less than the cost of the "espresso" grinder?


 Worth checking the power of the motors between models. Espresso grinding requires more torque from a higher powered motor. You might save yourself some cash upfront but pay more in the long run if you end up prematurely wearing it out.

Nothing is free!


----------



## HDAV (Dec 28, 2012)

Kjk said:


> Worth checking the power of the motors between models. Espresso grinding requires more torque from a higher powered motor. You might save yourself some cash upfront but pay more in the long run if you end up prematurely wearing it out.
> 
> Nothing is free!


 Why does it require more torque or a more powerful motor? Eureka has been selling the same grinder for years and years no one ever needed more powerful motors then.... why now?


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

@HDAV Although I agree with you to a certain extent, roasts are getting lighter and lighter, some coffees only just before 1st crack!! These coffees can be really hard to grind. When I am testing grinders, I roast very, very light....I personally wouldn't drink it, but that's the sort of beans many grinders will be expected to process.

Mazzer sell burrs designated F for filter.


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

HDAV said:


> Why does it require more torque or a more powerful motor? Eureka has been selling the same grinder for years and years no one ever needed more powerful motors then.... why now?


 There are 2 ways they can save money on a motor. One is power and the other is on to off time. Some Mazzers spec that on the grinder. Sometimes the maker might mention it. Sometimes it can be so bad I wouldn't buy one. A grinder springs to mind more intended for home rather than commercial use. A number were on sale as refurbs. Some one burnt a couple out on here. Not sure but think it was advertised as developed in Seattle.

It may be worth checking that the motor power is the same as other grinders with the same size burrs. Coarser grinds generally require less power and it may not be worth Eureka using 2 different motors. It's not a dead simple area though. Take the Solo grinder. 40sec timer. Run it 3 times without grinding and the case will get rather "warm". A more expensive motor same power which would also probably be larger wouldn't heat up so much used like that or it might just have more copper etc in it.


----------



## Coff Hey (Mar 19, 2021)

HDAV said:


> So you can buy the espresso burrs and fit them and have a chrono espresso still? For less than the cost of the "espresso" grinder?


 Yes, the motor has not been downgraded. It is still the baby specilita motor as it's always been. Not sure why the conversation has turned to worrying about the motor. I'd let you know if I had any concerns team!


----------



## Zatogato (Feb 27, 2021)

Kjk said:


> Worth checking the power of the motors between models. Espresso grinding requires more torque from a higher powered motor. You might save yourself some cash upfront but pay more in the long run if you end up prematurely wearing it out.
> 
> Nothing is free!


 While I agree with you academically I really struggle with the idea that this would be important in reality.

@Coff Hey can correct me on this if I'm wrong but one of the reasons why the Silenzio & Facile have a more powerful motor is actually a lot simpler. The housing! The housing with the acoustic dampening feature is the one used in the Specialita and is made to fit the larger motor (goes back to the OP about hitting different price points and target markets while rationalising tooling).

The headroom extra torque is necessary for the larger burrs of the Specialita but they are still rotating at the same speed in the 50mm models so it's no faster and not really being utilised. In the Gaggia Classic for example the vibratory pumps range from 48w to 65w but at both ends of this range you can generate more pressure than you would ever actually need in reality. Still people would argue the merits of going with the 65w.

The Silenzio retails for around £315. It's approaching the price of buying 2 Cronos! I reckon trying to work out the cost benefit of motor longevity is a bit unnecessary for a machine being used in a domestic environment if it's built to a good standard like any of these models. In reality I reckon I'd probably end up upgrading it before I got close to the motor mechanically wearing out and the other parts are user serviceable anyway like burrs.

In summary I think trying to justify the price differential of going for an unnecessarily higher wattage motor (for the 50mm models) under the presumption that it'll have a longer lifespan is a bit of a reach and even if it were true it still wouldn't be proportional said increased cost. Don't buy into the marketing!


----------



## 27852 (Nov 8, 2020)

Agreed there may be a level of overlap between use cases but people should understand they may be pushing the boundaries depending on what they are trying to do. There are plenty examples of "my shots are either chokers or gushers" and "my grinder won't start up" which suggests those outer limits are being reached.

I imagine the designers envisioned people dosing up to 15g of a well developed roast in a standard basket. Plenty of people will be dosing up to 21g of a lightly roasted dense coffee for use on a competition basket. If the beans were identical that is 40% more work on mass alone. Add in the fact the grind will be finer and the beans harder then the strain on the motor is even higher - potentially to the point of pushing its duty cycle.

Economy is a valid concept, but only when it's true rather than false!


----------



## Zatogato (Feb 27, 2021)

Kjk said:


> Agreed there may be a level of overlap between use cases but people should understand they may be pushing the boundaries depending on what they are trying to do. There are plenty examples of "my shots are either chokers or gushers" and "my grinder won't start up" which suggests those outer limits are being reached.
> 
> I imagine the designers envisioned people dosing up to 15g of a well developed roast in a standard basket. Plenty of people will be dosing up to 21g of a lightly roasted dense coffee for use on a competition basket. If the beans were identical that is 40% more work on mass alone. Add in the fact the grind will be finer and the beans harder then the strain on the motor is even higher - potentially to the point of pushing its duty cycle.
> 
> Economy is a valid concept, but only when it's true rather than false!


 Yeah that's a very good point. I guess @Coff Hey would be best qualified to answer how both motors fare in terms of longevity between the 50mm models with a 260w vs the 310w motor (especially in the context of light roasts/use cases that cause more strain on them) and in fact whether he's seen either fail through use. Perhaps the manufacturer of the motors has a rating in terms of life expectancy for them though that'd be arbitrary compared to real world experience.

My hypothesis will remain that the Crono is the best value option of the grinders in this thread including what we're discussing for now unless some new info comes to light. I would also postulate that with the line of reasoning you are speaking of, there might be a better option altogether in terms of investing in a heavier duty grinder than any of these models if the main use case is stuff that creates a lot of strain.

As an aside, I do appreciate your well reasoned debating style!


----------



## Coff Hey (Mar 19, 2021)

Zatogato said:


> While I agree with you academically I really struggle with the idea that this would be important in reality.
> 
> @Coff Hey can correct me on this if I'm wrong but one of the reasons why the Silenzio & Facile have a more powerful motor is actually a lot simpler. The housing! The housing with the acoustic dampening feature is the one used in the Specialita and is made to fit the larger motor (goes back to the OP about hitting different price points and target markets while rationalising tooling).


 Love it - yes absolutely bang on with this.


----------



## Coff Hey (Mar 19, 2021)

All models are fitted with suitable motor for espresso grind at their given blade size. As are all models from the commercial brands.

Try not to think of the motor in isolation, nor think of it in terms of powerful or not. Instead you need to think of the motor/burr set as one unit. This one unit has a thermal capability. The increased blade size increases the thermal capability of the grinder, i.e. time on vs time off can be greater and/or RPM increasing performance. Yes a bigger bladed model will have a more "powerful" motor but this is merely as it's required to do the job. The motor does not care if it's "just" powerful enough to grind espresso or "overpowered" to do the job. If it can - it can. How much heat and how quickly it creates that heat will determine life span.

I am not sure if this makes any sense? Let me know!


----------



## mobomobile (Jun 9, 2021)

Coff Hey said:


> Yes to all of the above. The entire geometry is different in every measurable way except they're still 50mm circles! See attached
> 
> View attachment 57516
> 
> ...


 I see the top set of burrs are the ones you sell on your website, where are the bottoms burrs from? Also can you speak to what the differences in burrs are between the Filtro, Crono, and Manuale if any?


----------



## Zatogato (Feb 27, 2021)

mobomobile said:


> I see the top set of burrs are the ones you sell on your website, where are the bottoms burrs from? Also can you speak to what the differences in burrs are between the Filtro, Crono, and Manuale if any?


 Hi @mobomobile - not sure about the first question (@Coff Hey is the man for that) but I can jump in to help with the latter.

The Crono now has 2 versions as it has been updated as of May 2021. The 2020 version has identical burrs to the Manuale. The 2021 version of the Crono has brew focussed burrs which are better in the brew range. There was a time that all 50mm burrs between 50mm Eureka grinders were the same so it was just a marketing bullet point but now there is some differentiation. If the Filtro hasn't already been updated with the brew 50mm burrs then I expect it will imminently.

I guess Coff Hey's upgraded burrs will fit any of these models so if you're aiming to upgrade it won't make a lot of difference in terms of results personally I would choose Crono because of it being lower cost than the Manuale. As a bonus, you get the choice of a timer or can override that for on demand grinding. Apparently the power switch can be modded to make it 'always on' if you prefer not to hold down the button on the front when going on demand.


----------



## Coff Hey (Mar 19, 2021)

mobomobile said:


> I see the top set of burrs are the ones you sell on your website, where are the bottoms burrs from? Also can you speak to what the differences in burrs are between the Filtro, Crono, and Manuale if any?


 In the uk the Filtro crono and manuale all have the same 50mm dual purpose blades (look much like first picture). New stock arriving will mean Filtro and crono are both fitted with burrs per the bottom pic*

manuale will remain unchanged

*this is snap eureka published I am not sure if the burrs will look exactly as this but regardless they will be brew only and not suitable for espresso


----------



## bonSp (May 13, 2021)

Coff Hey said:


> An educated guess would be they where done FT. Means something like flipping tight from memory 😉


 Late thank you for the recommended values on the screws. Made aligning the burrs and future cleanings less worrisome.


----------



## Pete4eyes (Oct 10, 2020)

Slightly off topic but didn't want to raise another thread for a quick question&#8230;

Reckon I would see an improvement going to one of the older 2020 cronos? For espresso. Moving from a Baratza virtuoso. The step adjustment on the virtuoso is a little rough and more ballpark than exact when dialling in. I like to single dose as well though which I know the mignon is not made for&#8230;

Any opinions that save or spend my money are welcome


----------



## shaun**** (Oct 24, 2015)

Pete4eyes said:


> Slightly off topic but didn't want to raise another thread for a quick question&#8230;
> 
> Reckon I would see an improvement going to one of the older 2020 cronos? For espresso. Moving from a Baratza virtuoso. The step adjustment on the virtuoso is a little rough and more ballpark than exact when dialling in. I like to single dose as well though which I know the mignon is not made for&#8230;
> 
> Any opinions that save or spend my money are welcome


 i ditched a modded baratza encore (stepless and rejigged spacers) for the 2020 crono and find it miles better. better build quality, less noise, improved grind quality and consistency, much better fine adjustment. it's just better in every way, really. i know the virtuoso is a step up from the encore but i think they are broadly similar. maybe a stronger motor and slightly improved burr? if so, the 2020 crono will definitely be a worthwhile upgrade imo.


----------



## Pete4eyes (Oct 10, 2020)

shaun**** said:


> i ditched a modded baratza encore (stepless and rejigged spacers) for the 2020 crono and find it miles better. better build quality, less noise, improved grind quality and consistency, much better fine adjustment. it's just better in every way, really. i know the virtuoso is a step up from the encore but i think they are broadly similar. maybe a stronger motor and slightly improved burr? if so, the 2020 crono will definitely be a worthwhile upgrade imo.


 Hey Shaun, thanks for this. That's kind of what I thought. I think I'm pushing the virtuoso to it's limits grinding for espresso. I'd agree that it's pretty much the same as the encore but think the burrs are slightly different (not 100%). Might try grabbing one of the older crono before they go out of stock with the espresso burrs and only have the new brew version around. Ta!


----------



## allikat (Jan 27, 2020)

I just got a Crono with espresso burrs, and it is a 310w model. Seems like there may be overlap.


----------



## DarkShadow (Jan 14, 2021)

I've been using Crono (espresso ver) since March from @Coff Hey and it's been consistent and a joy to use.


----------



## Ernie Wernie (Sep 22, 2021)

Hi guys,

I found a Crono Coffee in stock somewhere and snapped it up.

It has arrived and has the espresso burrs and a 310 W motor. So, as mentioned above by allikat, there is some overlap.

I have made 5 espressos (14 g of coffee each) to dial in the grind size, I have noticed that it gets hot, VERY hot!

It is not an exaggeration to say that, to the touch, it is close to the temperature of my espresso machine (set at 90 celsius and has a stainless steel body).

Is this normal for the Crono? My old grinder was a Baratza Encore and I never noticed any heat from that.


----------



## Pete4eyes (Oct 10, 2020)

@Ernie Wernie where did you buy from? I want a mignon for espresso with the 310 watt motor so was looking at the silenzio despite talking myself out of it multiple times. Would want to order what you have - pending figuring out this temperature issue. That doesn't sound right but I don't have a mignon. Yet&#8230;


----------



## Ernie Wernie (Sep 22, 2021)

Pete4eyes said:


> @Ernie Wernie where did you buy from? I want a mignon for espresso with the 310 watt motor so was looking at the silenzio despite talking myself out of it multiple times. Would want to order what you have - pending figuring out this temperature issue. That doesn't sound right but I don't have a mignon. Yet&#8230;


 Hi, Pete.

I bought it from youbarista.co.uk but I got the last one, sorry.

I am really hoping that they do get hot because it seems that they arent that easy to find.


----------



## Stephenstargazer (Nov 20, 2020)

*My personal experience since I bought a Chrono about a year ago*. It soon developed a fault on the timing circuit which Coffee Hey! dealt with under warranty very promptly.

I have since fitted the CH! replacement 'espresso' burrs, which appear to be made by the same supplier but are not marked Eureka. I added the plastic fork and converted to single dosing with a 3D printed (but nice looking) hopper, bellows and tilted base. The timer (which is rather fiddly) is set so that it runs a little while after the dose when I make 2 gentle puffs on the bellows. The adjustment knob does require very small movements to get the grind just right. I wish I could find a larger diameter knob to make that easier.

( Note about adjustment settings, there is no bottom stop!: disconnect from mains, remove coffee beans, take the top plastic cover plate off (one screw under name plate) the same as when you clean the grinder. Leave the top burrs in place and with your fingers on the nut spin the bottom burrs and motor. Turn the adjuster up and down until the burr set does not quite catch and note this as the lowest practical setting for your machine and burrs. If by chance you did stall the grinder (I never have) it is protected by a thermal cut out, but why go there?)

For a total outlay of c£250 it grinds a variety of coffees fine and even, has minimal retention (determined by inspection when cleaning), runs cool and delivers a consistent single dose for espresso straight into a portafilter. It is mechanically very well made, easy to clean, with service and spares support in UK. I have a nice (ECM) espresso machine but personally dont see any similarly priced grinder that would make a significant improvement to my coffee, though it might be 'easier' to use.


----------



## Ton (Nov 3, 2021)

Bit of a long shot, but does anyone know of any suppliers which still have the old crono models in stock? or am I better off buying the 'brew' crono and a set of espresso burrs? Thanks


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

Now there's the Single dose Oro (65mm) to consider from Eureka!


----------



## Happyguy (Dec 29, 2021)

I wonder if eureka make the new san Remo grinder


----------

